# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Epistory - Jeu d'aventure en 3D pour PC

## VirginRed

Hello tout le monde, 

Je viens vous présenter Epistory, le nouveau jeu que mon équipe développe. 



Alors... Epistory c'est le récit d'un écrivain en manque d'inspiration qui décide de demander de l'aide à la muse de son histoire.

C'est un jeu d'action / aventure atmosphérique à la troisième personne en 3D qui a la particularité de ne se jouer qu'au clavier. 



Vous incarnez la muse, un personnage fictif, dans un monde où tout est encore à imaginer, à écrire. Votre aventure commence sur une page blanche, mais le monde deviendra vite plus vaste et plus vivant à mesure que vous collectez l'inspiration, que vous en affrontez ses ennemis, que vous en explorez ses recoins et résolvez ses mystères. 



Le jeu est seulement en développement donc je ne vais rien vous vendre mais si vous avez un feedback on est preneurs! 

Si vous voulez en savoir plus on est sur indieDB et Facebook

A très bientôt!

----------


## Fenrir

C'est très jolie, j'aime beaucoup le style graphique ! Bon courage avec ce projet !

----------


## raaaahman

Feedback? Ben c'est très joli, le renard m'évoque Secret of Raetikon et Okami (deux jeux auxquels je n'ai pas joué) alors je ne dirai pas que c'est tout à fait original. Le pitch est intéressant, bien que j'ai du mal à piger qu'est-ce qu'on va faire avec le clavier du coup. Je ne pense pas que "contrôlé entièrement au clavier" soit une description très parlante en fait. Il y a des platformers contrôlés entièrement au clavier, les premiers FPS à la Doom, certains puzzlegame (2048, tetris)...

La note d'intention sur indieDb est intéressante et bien expliquée toutefois, même si elle reste mystérieuse.

Alors j'attendrai les prochaines news, bonne continuation.  :;):

----------


## Grhyll

Je ne peux que répéter ce qui a déjà été dit : ça a l'air joli ! Effectivement aussi, dur de se faire une idée sans aller lire un peu plus en profondeur sur indieDB, mais le concept est en tout cas intrigant, ça aurait tendance à pas mal me séduire !

----------


## VirginRed

@Fenrir: Merci! Du courage il en faudra :D

@raaaahman: Merci! On se demandait effectivement si un loup ne serait pas mieux ou même un ours. Pour le jeu au clavier, les interactions s’effectuent en tapant des mots en rapport avec l'interaction en question. Chaque élément interactif à sa propre façon d'être tapé : sans faire aucune erreur, le plus vite possible pour charger une dynamo ou ouvrir une porte, à une seule main en maintenant SHIFT de l'autre main!Le soucis c'est qu'il faut bien gérer son clavier car il faut garder les yeux sur les ennemis à l'écran. 

@Grhyll: Merci  ::):  

Dès que j'ai des news je viendrai vous en parler alors. Encore merci pour le feedback tout le monde.

----------


## Fenrir

Et pour info, vous êtes combien sur le projet ? Et c'est prévu pour quand ?

----------


## VirginRed

Nous sommes 5 et on aimerait le finir bientôt.

----------


## raaaahman

Nan mais il est joli votre renard, et puis un renard c'est malin donc pour parler d'imagination c'est bien. Un loup ou un ours, c'est pas tellement plus original (d'ailleurs c'est pas plutôt un loup dans okami?). Ou alors vous pouvez carrément taper dans les bestioles légendaires pour le côté onirique, genre un pégase ou un griffon, ou une légende un peu moins connue si vous la présentez bien.

Est-ce que vous ne pourriez pas parler de "contrôle textuel" pour appâter le badaud?

Raaaahman, conseiller en communication since 2015.

----------


## VirginRed

Pas bête du tout "contrôle textuel". Merci!

Dans Okami c'est bien un renard. Gardons-le pour l'instant et si il nous reste de l'argent on verra ce qu'on peut faire pour lui. C'est quand même un renard à 3 queues :D.

----------


## VirginRed

On vient de poster un article à propos de la direction artistique sur indieDB. Si ça vous intéresse c'est par ici!

----------


## Grhyll

Eh bien c'est toujours aussi joli ! Quoi qu'il arrive au gameplay, au moins les yeux auront de quoi faire  ::):

----------


## VirginRed

Encore merci! On espère quand même ne pas foirer le gameplay :D ça serait bête!

----------


## raaaahman

C'est très joli en effet. (Et l'effet "flamme de papier" est très convaincant). Hâte d'en voir plus!

----------


## VirginRed

Salut les gars!

On rebosse un peu sur la tête du perso principal car elle n'était pas top. 
J'aimerais savoir laquelle des deux versions vous préférez.

----------


## Fenrir

Ouch c'est dur à dire, de côté je préfère la 1, mais de face je préfère la 2... S'il faut trancher je dirais la 1 quand même.

----------


## schouffy

La 1 est plus féminine, je préfère aussi.

----------


## Grhyll

Wow, j'ai mis 20 secondes avant de voir la différence XD Du coup mon avis vaut ptête pas grand chose, mais j'aurais voté pour la 2 :D Ceci dit je sais pas si vous devriez vraiment demander leur avis aux gens pour ce genre de décisions ^^'

----------


## Uubu

Le nez de la 2 avec le menton de la 1.  ::P:  La 1 sinon.

----------


## Roscopolo

Aucune des deux en toute franchise.

Désolé d'être négatif mais si c'est votre perso principal mieux vaut que je le sois : pour l'instant elle a le charisme d'un verre à scotch avec son sous-boc Heineken. Je ne sais pas trop si ça vient du nez de fauve, du bec-de-lièvre ou du menton de camionneur.

Dommage car le reste du jeu est mignon à souhait.

----------


## VirginRed

Merci pour le feedback les gars! 

Le truc c'est que à force d'avoir le nez dans le guidon, on n'arrive plus à voir ce qui ne va pas dans le perso. La moitié de l'équipe aime la 1, l'autre la 2. Ca n'aide pas beaucoup. C'est là, qu'avoir un regard extérieur devient intéressant. 

@Roscopolo Nous ne sommes pas non plus 100% satisfaits mais donner un effet origami/papercraft au perso est vraiment compliqué. Tu verrais des shapes plus simples?

----------


## Roscopolo

> @Roscopolo Nous ne sommes pas non plus 100% satisfaits mais donner un effet origami/papercraft au perso est vraiment compliqué. Tu verrais des shapes plus simples?


En fait à votre place je relaxerais ou j'abandonnerais la charte graphique pour le visage. Quitte à compenser avec les cheveux en leur donnant un effet bandelette de papier très prononcé.

Après tout la charte graphique sert simplement à créer une atmosphère et vous avez apparemment dores et déjà réussi. Maintenant il est peut-être temps de voir les limites de l'exercice et de se demander si dans ces quelques cas-là il faut persévérer ou trouver un pis-aller. Mais bon, la critique depuis mon fauteuil est facile et la question dépend aussi de ce que vous allez faire de son visage (gros plan, expressions, com'...).

Quant à trouver des formes plus efficaces... En vrac :
* Si vous gardez l'approche scupltée actuelle vous êtes obligés de subdiviser davantage le mention pour satisfaire à la fois le vue de profil, la vue de face et la jonction avec les lèvres (pour éviter l'effet bec-de-lièvre). Et après ça vous êtes obligés de subdiviser davantage l'espace entre la bouche et le nez. Puis le nez lui-même. Puis les yeux. Bref...

* Vous pourriez tricher avec des faces incurvées : partez d'une forme lisse (non-origami), puis ajoutez-y quelques plis ou accentuez les angles de certains polygones, ou trichez avec les normales.

* Ou alors optez pour un bête polygone sur lequel vous dessinez un visage - à la PS1.

* Ou pour un effet origami à base de tissu ou de cuir plié. Je ne sais pas s'il y a un terme dédié.

* Ou optez pour un protagoniste masculin, vous n'aurez plus de problème : le visage peut être anguleux. Pourrait fonctionner avec une femme forte ?

Mais pour ma part je pencherais plutôt pour un visage non-origami tout court, histoire d'avoir un protagoniste féminin attachant.

----------


## Grhyll

Mh, j'ai conscience que ce ne sont que des avis, mais je suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec tout ça. 
Il y a un point sur lequel je suis d'accord : ça dépend à quel point il y aura des gros plans sur le visage. Mais s'il n'y a pas de gros plans, que c'est simplement le visage ingame, avec par exemple des yeux qui ressortent bien, je trouve que les deux modèles présentés sont très biens. Ils font partie de l'ambiance, et alors, peut-être qu'elle a un bec de lièvre ou des traits anguleux (encore que je n'y aurais pas pensé moi-même), mais franchement ça serait bien le dernier de mes soucis en jouant, je ne tiens pas spécialement à avoir une énième héroïne lissée et parfaite.

----------


## VirginRed

Le truc c'est qu'elle ne servira pas que ingame. On aimerait aussi l'utiliser pour la com'.

----------


## Grhyll

Si elle doit être vue en très gros plan, peut-être faire un second modèle avec un peu plus de pliures pour ces usages là. A la taille à laquelle elle est montrée sur cette page, en tout cas, personnellement je ne vois pas de souci à son look (à part l'absence d'yeux).

----------


## VirginRed

Les yeux vont arriver. On y travaille. 

En attendant, voici deux petits gifs qui montrent comment le monde se dévoile au fur et à mesure de la progression du joueur. Le version finale diffèrera certainement de ce que vous avez devant les yeux. 
Au niveau framerate et couleurs, le gif n'aide pas non plus.

----------


## Grhyll

Très classe  ::):  UN peu dans l'esprit Bastion, avec en plus l'effet origami ! C'est presque frustrant que ça aille aussi vite, ça donne envie de le voir au ralenti pour mieux en profiter ^^'

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Super sympa du beau boulot, continu comme ça!

----------


## VirginRed

Merci les gars! ça fait plaisir. On va essayer de préparer un autre truc sympa à montrer pour la fin de la semaine  ::):

----------


## VirginRed

Hello les gars,

Il nous manquait un peu de vie dans ce paysage! Voici donc des critters. Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?





Si vous voulez lire l'article en entier: http://www.indiedb.com/games/epistor...luffy-friday-2

----------


## Grhyll

Toujours aussi chouette ! S'il fallait chipoter, la grenouille qui court a l'air d'avoir pris un peu trop d'ecstasy :P Ces bêtes c'est le genre de détails qui rendent un jeu agréable à parcourir :D (Quoi que j'espère que l'oiseau en idle sera pas stationnaire, ça risque de faire bizarre !)

----------


## VirginRed

Pas d'inquiétude c'est le gif qui accélère l'animation et les oiseaux s'envolent et se déplacent dans les airs :-)

----------


## Myron

C'est plutôt prometteur ces gifs je trouve.  ::):

----------


## lowSeb

oui trés chouette l'animation de construction du monde

----------


## VirginRed

Hello les gars! Encore merci pour le soutien et le feedback  ::):  

On vient de poster de nouveaux gifs sur indieDB. Ils montrent l'activation du pouvoir du feu. L'animation n'est pas encore finale. Pour l'instant on voit l'heroïne concentrer une boule de feu entre ses mains. Au final, elle lancera cette boule en direction de ce que vous voulez brûler. Les voici:

----------


## Grhyll

Carrément chouette, encore  ::):  Ca rend vraiment bien de pas avoir voulu faire un truc trop réaliste pour le feu, mais de continuer à coller à la DA !

----------


## VirginRed

Oui c'était chouette jusqu'à ce qu'on soit confronté à l'élément de l'eau :D

----------


## VirginRed

Une petite surprise! Nous avons retravaillé le visage du perso principal sur base de votre feedback  ::):  Verdict?

----------


## Valenco

Salut,

J'avais manqué ce sujet. Bravo pour ce beau projet que je vais suivre avec intérêt ! Concernant les deux images, les progrès sont indéniables.  ::wub:: 

Il y a juste la couleur spéculaire au niveau de l’arrête du nez et des joues que je trouve un peu trop prononcée.

Petite question technique, vous travaillez sur quels logiciels ?

----------


## Fenrir

Bravo, ça change tout là, c'est beaucoup plus classe !

----------


## Roscopolo

Ouaip, c'est très bien là.  ::): 

Et pour ma part je ne suis pas choqué par les deux facettes sur le coté du nez, je trouve même qu'elles sont très judicieusement placées en permettant de revenir à la charte graphique sans enlaidir le visage. Au passage ça rappelle des décorations indiennes qui collent très bien avec le thème, et ce n'est peut-être pas le fruit du hasard. Bravo à vos graphistes.

Si je devais chipoter je ne suis pas fan des lèvres pourpres et glossées, qui jurent un peu avec les teintes pastel adorables auxquelles vous nous avez habitués. Mais c'est vraiment du chipotage personnel et c'est peut-être un effet du screenshot qui a un éclairage beaucoup plus dur que les précédents (ou un filtre colorimétrique post-pro). C'est dû à la scène ou vous expérimentez quelque chose ?

----------


## VirginRed

Merci les gars!

@Valenco: nous travaillons sur 3DS MAX. 

@Roscopolo: En effet, les lèvres glossées c'est un peu too much. On va modifier cela. C'est uniquement dû à une faute de goût de notre part :D

----------


## raaaahman

C'est toujours aussi joli (voire plus), désolé de ne pas être constructif.

----------


## VirginRed

Pas de soucis! 

On vient de partager quelques monstres sur notre page IndieDB. Les voici:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Salut, effectivement le visage de l'héroïne c'est bien mieux comme ça (même si en jeu ça change pas grand chose avec le dézoom).

----------


## VirginRed

Je vous montre quelques concepts art et ils sont téléchargeables en wallpapers ici pour ceux qui veulent. 





Et le résultat en 3D origami du précédent:

----------


## Tildidoum

Bonjour,

Vous déchirez.

Voilà.

----------


## Valenco

Purée que c'est beau !

(Ne me remerciez pas, j'aime faire des commentaires constructifs ).

----------


## VirginRed

Merci !! On prépare une version à présenter à la Gamescom et après ça on se préparera tout doucement pour la sortie  ::):

----------


## lowSeb

haha ca ferait un bon titre de thread, Epistory le jeu qui déchire  :;):

----------


## VirginRed

Hello les gars,

On sera à la Gamescom avec une demo si ça vous intéresse: Hall 10.1 Stand E040c. 

J'ajoute un petit visu pour le plaisir:

----------


## VirginRed

Nous avons enfin un vidéo de gameplay (BETA) et on peut dire que le jeu sortira en early access fin septembre sur Steam  ::):  

http://<a href="https://youtu.be/Mp7...p7va0KWQww</a>

----------


## Daedalus29

Tiens, tu voulais sans doute parler de ce lien là:




En tout cas, c'est un superbe travail, ça doit faire plaisir d'avoir eu une super bonne réception à la gamescom!

----------


## VirginRed

Effectivement! Je ne sais pas ce qu'il s'est passé avec mon lien. Pourtant il me semble avoir collé le bon lien dans vidéo. Enfin soit, un grand merci! 

J'avoue que c'était super. On regrette juste de ne pas avoir eu plus de PC.

----------


## VirginRed

Hello tout le monde!

Je viens juste vous dire que CanardPC est passé au petit salon indé où nous étions ce weekend et semble bien aimer le projet. 

Nous sommes aussi depuis vendredi sur Steam et le jeu sort en Early Access le 30 septembre. Voici le lien pour les intéressés: http://store.steampowered.com/app/398850/

N'hésitez pas à suivre le jeu  ::):  

Photo bonus:

----------


## Valenco

Cool ! Bientôt dans la rubrique A Venir de CPC ?...

----------


## Grhyll

La classe  :^_^:

----------


## VirginRed

@Valenco On espère  ::):

----------


## schouffy

Félicitations ! Vous prévoyez de faire une démo ? Car mine de rien je sais toujours pas exactement comment ça se joue votre truc.

----------


## VirginRed

@schouffy Ce n'est pas prévu pour l'instant. 

Pour faire simple, ça se joue uniquement avec le clavier. Tu te déplaces avec E,F,J,I, t'obligeant ainsi à adopter la bonne position sur le clavier pour écrire par la suite (ZQSD marche aussi pour les frileux). Epistory, c'est 70% d'exploration (+puzzles) et 30% de combat. 

Lors de l'exploration tu rencontres des éléments avec lesquelles il est possible d’interagir (des torches, des rochers, des troncs, de l'eau, etc...), mais aussi des ennemis à combattre. Ces interactions se présentent sous forme de mots à taper/écrire. En tapant ces mots, tu obtiens des points d'inspiration qui te permettent de débloquer le reste de l'aventure et d'obtenir des améliorations pour ton personnage (vitesse, magie, etc). A la fin de chaque chapitre de l'histoire, tu entres dans un donjon où t'attendent de nouveaux éléments de l'intrigue ainsi que de nouveaux ennemis et un "boss". Le but du jeu est naturellement de finir l'histoire que l'écrivain (le narrateur) essaye de nous compter. 

Si tu as des questions...  ::):

----------


## schouffy

Ah marrant ce concept !
ça demande du skill de frappe ou c'est plus les intentions qui comptent ?

----------


## VirginRed

Les deux car la difficulté est adaptative. Si ton but est de te challenger, le jeu va le comprendre et s'adapter à ton niveau.

----------


## Zes

Magnifique DA, félicitations ! Le côté origami est origasmique à voir !  ::): 

J'ose demander combien êtes-vous sur le projet ? 

Si j'ai bien compris il faudra les 2 mains rien que pour les déplacements ? Cela ne nuit pas aux autres interactivités possibles ?

Bonne journée

----------


## VirginRed

@Zes Merci! "Origasmique"  ::):  vraiment sympa

Au contraire, avoir les deux mains sur le clavier permet d’interagir plus facilement avec le monde autour et notamment de combattre plus facilement les ennemis. Nous permettons aussi le mode de déplacement ZQSD mais celui-ci est moins optimal car nécessitant sans cesse de ramener la main droite sur le clavier. Cette micro-seconde, des fois, peut être décisive quand un ennemi surgit  ::):

----------


## Zes

Merci pour les infos, je crois qu'il faudra que je vive cet aspect pour me rendre compte car j'ai un à priori plutôt négatif sur le fait de devoir avoir les 2 mains prises pour les déplacement (surtout que pour ma part je joue toujours uniquement avec les 4 touches flèches du clavier)... donc l'expérience de jeu me dira si mon à priori était infondé ou non  :;):

----------


## VirginRed

ça y est le jeu est sur Steam et les Let's Play commencent sur Youtube  ::):  http://store.steampowered.com/app/398850

----------


## Elriks

> Salut les gars!
> 
> On rebosse un peu sur la tête du perso principal car elle n'était pas top. 
> J'aimerais savoir laquelle des deux versions vous préférez. 
> 
> http://media.indiedb.com/images/game...e_epistory.jpg


Elle a un visuel très "Texan 40 ans accroc à la cocaine" option buffy constipée qui aurait été mordu par un vampire (désolé  ::ninja:: )

En parlant de muse j'aurai plus vu le personnage comme une entité, un avatar humanoïde mais doté d'un mask pour un aspect plus neutre et plus mystique, quelque chose qui se rapprocherai d'une idéologie okami/Mononoké.

Sinon j'adore le visuel, le style papercraft est prometteur et si je n'étais pas déjà sur mon projet je serai probablement en train de réfléchir pour faire un rpg dans ce style la. Bon courage !

----------


## doshu

Juste un petit message en passant pour encourager l'équipe sur ce projet  :;):  D'une part, et essentiellement, car il s'agit d'un jeu extrêmement original. D'autre part parce que les jeux belges, ça ne court pas les rue^^.

Au fait, le jeu sera-t-il disponible en version libre de DRM ?

----------


## VirginRed

Merci pour le feedback tout le monde  ::):  

@doshu A priori il le sera sur GOG mais ce sera une version particulière et ce ne sera pas pour tout de suite.

----------


## sebarnolds

J'ai joué une demi-heure et j'ai bien aimé la DA ainsi que le gameplay, en espérant que ça ne devienne pas trop répétitif. J'espère que le bug qui m'a empêché de quitter / sauver sera vite corrigé.

Maintenant que le jeu est sorti (même si toujours en early-access), je recommanderais de créer un topic dans la section Jeux Vidéo PC parce qu'on en parle dans plusieurs topics, mais il n'y a pas vraiment de topic. Celui-ci est quand même relativement caché, je trouve.

----------


## doshu

> Merci pour le feedback tout le monde  
> 
> @doshu A priori il le sera sur GOG mais ce sera une version particulière et ce ne sera pas pour tout de suite.


Que veut dire "particulière" ? Un contenu différent ?

----------


## VirginRed

Particulière sans DRM  ::P:  Sorry je m'exprime mal!

Je m'occupe de créer le topic dans Jeux Vidéo PC du coup.

----------


## VirginRed

Voilà c'est fait : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...71#post9327971

Je vous invite à y suivre les discussions  ::):  En bonus 3 nouveaux Gifs dont mon préféré "Rabbit Army"  ::P:

----------


## Hideo

C'est sorti  ::): 

Bravo pour la sortie, les retours sont positifs !

----------


## VirginRed

Merci! Le seul soucis c'est quand on a des reviews négatives avec des gens qui aiment le jeu en général mais qui ont un soucis avec un détail (qui ceci dit en passant, avait été annoncé comme étant dans notre liste de choses à améliorer).  ::(: 
Apparemment, ils ne se rendent pas compte que ça peut faire du tord au jeu. Mais bon... 131 positives pour 3 négatives... je vais arrêter de me plaindre lol. 

Merci à tous pour le soutien  ::):

----------


## Myron

Félicitations le lancement semble bien se passer  ::):

----------

